# Cyclist sues after Uber, private insurance fail to cover crash.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/cyclist_sues_after_uber_privat.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Please note that Uber driver was ON A CALL and should be covered by Ubers 1 million dollar policy.

If he had been on app waiting for a ping, his coverage would be only 50K. Which means DRIVER would be on hook for 200K dollars in medical bills on TOP OF 50K Uber MAY pay.


----------

